# Gay-friendly management



## orion59

Hello everyone ! I have to translate these words from an holiday offer

Cooking and cleaning arranged by request._
Gay friendly management
_OUTSTANDING LOCATION!

How to translate Gay management ?

I have no idea maybe: Notre équipe est prêt à accueillir les gays ????

thanks


----------



## Micia93

ça semble bizarre quand même ! 
peut-être s'agit-il du premier sens de "gay", à savoir "gai" "enjoué"
qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Doc Justice

c'est une expression courante, Ben & Jerry, Disney, etc.
A mon avis il faut la laisser en anglais. Eventuellement en inversant : "Management _Gay-friendly_"


----------



## tzgs

I'm sure it means friendly to the homosexually inclined (not just the gay of spirit kind of gay)! But I'll let the native French speakers come up with an equivalent.


----------



## Micia93

quelque chose du genre "homosexuels acceptés" ?? (comme les chiens !!!)


----------



## Missrapunzel

Micia93 said:


> ça semble bizarre quand même !
> peut-être s'agit-il du premier sens de "gay", à savoir "gai" "enjoué"
> qu'en penses-tu ?


Non, Micia, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de doute à avoir. Il s'agit bien des personnes homosexuelles. 

Les visiteurs gay ou lesbiens sont les bienvenus?
Accueil gay et lesbien? 

 Sur des sites de réservations de places de spectacles, on peut trouver des catégories de spectacles (spécial enfants, enterrement de vie de jeune fille, etc) et notamment une catégorie qui s'appelle "_gay friendly_", sans traduction. Faut-il forcément le traduire?



Micia93 said:


> quelque chose du genre "homosexuels acceptés" ?? (comme les chiens !!!)


Ce type de phrase annule totalement l'effet "gay friendly" malheureusement.


----------



## Doc Justice

I'm working in Paris in the tourism industry, and believe me "Gay friendly" is the appropriate term in French.
That said, as it's not a job offer you might want to replace "management"


----------



## Grop

Comme a suggéré Doc Justice, on rencontre de plus en plus l'expression _gay friendly_ en français. Dans les milieux qui le sont, ce terme est connu.

Sinon, on peut en effet contourner le problème, et annoncer par exemple "Les homosexuels sont les bienvenus". Mais même ça c'est moins sympathique.


----------



## Micia93

Grop said:


> Sinon, on peut en effet contourner le problème, et annoncer par exemple "Les homosexuels sont les bienvenus". Mais même ça c'est moins sympathique.


 
tout-à-fait ! c'est même franchement discriminatoire ... pourquoi faire la différence après tout ?


----------



## Grop

Les homosexuels savent très bien qu'ils ne sont pas les bienvenus partout, ou plutôt que dans la plupart des endroits on attend d'eux qu'ils fassent semblant d'être hétéro. C'est pour ça que si un établissement est gay-friendly, c'est son intérêt de l'annoncer.

(Mais oui, "les homosexuels sont les bienvenus" est une phrase bien moche, je ne m'en suis rendu compte qu'après l'avoir écrite).


----------



## Chimel

Le problème, c'est plutôt de traduire élégamment _XXX friendly._ En effet, on retrouve cette expression sous de plus en plus de variantes, notamment dans le secteur touristique. Il y a déjà eu plusieurs fils sur _child friendly_, _pet friendly_, _bicycle friendly_...

Pour des vélos, des animaux, même des enfants, cela implique souvent que l'établissement en question dispose d'équipements particuliers. Je dirais donc quelque chose comme: adapté à l'accueil des..., équipé pour...,

Ici, on ne voit pas très bien de quels équipements il pourrait s'agir (on ne rit pas, dans le fond! ). Il s'agit donc plutôt d'un état d'esprit. Tout ce qui a été proposé plus haut comme traduction est subtilement discriminatoire, comme on l'a dit: dire "Homosexuels bienvenus" implique déjà une différence suspecte. Mais au fait, pourquoi l'établissement tient-il absolument à le préciser? N'est-ce pas lui qui, en fait, établit une distinction?

Ou bien est-ce une manière indirecte de dire que cet établissement s'adresse spécifiquement à la clientèle homosexuelle? Est-ce un code que le public visé comprend?

Quoi qu'il en soit, sans vouloir propager des anglicismes inutiles, je me rangerais, faute de mieux, à la proposition de Doc Justice: _gay_ étant déjà entré dans l'usage, pourquoi pas _gay friendly_?


----------



## sarah82

En effet le terme gay-friendly est complètement rentré dans le langage français, surtout lorsqu'on parle de tourisme. 

On parle d'hôtels gay-friendly ou plus généralement d'établissements gay-friendly. Ici comme on parle du _management_ (= direction), je suppose qu'une partie du personnel est homo, comme c'est souvent le cas dans les endroits gay-friendly. Je dirais donc _personnel gay-friendly_ ou _direction gay-friendly_

Quant aux propositions de type "homosexuels acceptés/bienvenus", elles sont carrément discriminatoires, et je parle en connaissance de cause


----------



## Chimel

sarah82 said:


> Ici comme on parle du _management_ (= direction), je suppose qu'une partie du personnel est homo, comme c'est souvent le cas dans les endroits gay-friendly. Je dirais donc _personnel gay-friendly_ ou _direction gay-friendly._


Est-ce que tu confirmes par là qu'il s'agit d'une sorte de code pour initiés permettant aux homos (qui le souhaitent) de se retrouver "entre soi"?

Sinon, je ne vois pas pourquoi un hôtelier le préciserait, autant dire que les gauchers sont aussi bienvenus que les droitiers...

NB: le problème avec ces anglicismes, c'est aussi l'accord. Il faudrait alors dire "des établissements gay-friendly*s*"?


----------



## sarah82

Chimel said:


> Est-ce que tu confirmes par là qu'il s'agit d'une sorte de code pour initiés permettant aux homos (qui le souhaitent) de se retrouver "entre soi"?
> 
> 
> NB: le problème avec ces anglicismes, c'est aussi l'accord. Il faudrait alors dire "des établissements gay-friendly*s*"?


 

Pas forcément, (sinon on dirait établissement gay) mais ça prévient aussi les hétéro que la clientèle sera "mixte", ça veut dire quelquepart aussi dire que les homophobes ne sont pas les bienvenus 

Non pas d'accord, comme avec beaucoup de mots tirés de langues étrangères (je n'ai pas d'exemples sous la main, j'en rajouterai s'il m'en revient quelques-uns).


----------



## Missrapunzel

sarah82 said:


> Non pas d'accord, comme avec beaucoup de mots tirés de langues étrangères (je n'ai pas d'exemples sous la main, j'en rajouterai s'il m'en revient quelques-uns).


Je suis d'accord avec sarah, je ne mettrais pas non plus de pluriel à un adjectif anglais. Et je ne trouve pas non plus d'exemples, mais ça va peut-être venir!


----------



## Micia93

les week-end, par exemple ?


----------



## Missrapunzel

Micia93 said:


> les week-end, par exemple ?


Il me semble qu'on dit _des week-end*s*_ car c'est un nom... et les noms prennent effectivement le pluriel en anglais, tout comme en français. 
Je cherchais surtout un adjectif, car chacun sait que les adjectifs sont invariables en anglais.


----------



## Micia93

"regarde ces fringues ! elles sont vraiment *top*"

ça va, ça ?


----------



## sarah82

Oui on dit effectivement des week-ends.
Et je crois qu'il sera difficile de trouver d'autres exemples d'adjectifs empruntés à l'anglais utilisés en français...!

Ah en voilà un. Merci Micia pour l'exemple 
"regarde ces fringues ! elles sont vraiment *top*"


----------



## bobbythefrench

Et que dire de "ouverts aux homosexuels" ? Pas terrible non plus j'imagine.

Pour répondre à Chimel, c'est un argument de marketing. Un hotelier le précise pour attirer la clientèle homo: c'est une claire indication que si un couple homo passe la porte, on ne vas pas leur rire aux nez, leur faire des blagues salasses aux comptoires, ... C'est aussi une indication pour la clientèle hétéro: "homophobes s'abstenir". Et enfin, aux Etats-Unis, il y a une difference entre un "gay hotel" et un "hotel gay friendly". Dans le premier, la clientèle est à majorité homosexuelle dans le second la clientèle est à majorité hétéro.


----------



## sarah82

bobbythefrench said:


> Et que dire de "ouverts aux homosexuels" ? Pas terrible non plus j'imagine.
> 
> Pour répondre à Chimel, c'est un argument de marketing. Un hotelier le précise pour attirer la clientèle homo: c'est une claire indication que si un couple homo passe la porte, on ne vas pas leur rire aux nez, leur faire des blagues salasses aux comptoires, ... C'est aussi une indication pour la clientèle hétéro: "homophobes s'abstenir". Et enfin, aux Etats-Unis, il y a une difference entre un "gay hotel" et un "hotel gay friendly". Dans le premier, la clientèle est à majorité homosexuelle dans le second la clientèle est à majorité hétéro.


 

Oui je suis assez d'accord, c'est ce que je disais dans le post # 14. 
Tu dis que dans un _hotel gay friendly_, la clientèle est à majorité hétéro, je dirais que non, pas toujours, ça dépend des établissements. Mais en tout cas, oui, il y aura de toute façon plus d'hétéro dans un _hotel gay-friendly_ que dans un _hôtel gay_


----------



## orion59

Merci pour vos indications. Je pense laisser le terme anglais gay-friendly étant donné qu'il n'y a pas encore de "vraie traduction" en français quoique "ouvert aux homosexuels" s'en rapproche.

MERCI !


----------



## keumar83

Pourquoi pas le terme politiquement correct "management ouvert" ?


----------



## orion59

management ouvert serait assez ambigü je pense que cet hotel veut toucher la clientèle homosexuelle qui représente une bonne part de marché.


----------



## sarah82

Oui je pense aussi. Et je pense qu'il n'est pas facile de comprendre sur une brochure touristique que "management ouvert" veut dire _gay-friendly_
Quant à "ouvert aux homosexuels", je le déconseillerais et je resterais définitivement sur gay-friendly en français !


----------



## mgarizona

For the record: a "gay hotel" would be what we call "gay owned and operated," which suggests that the owners and the employees of the hotel are generally gay and the hotel is geared toward gay clientele. One can expect supplies of free condoms and local gay adverts in the lobby. A gay-friendly hotel is likely owned and operated by heterosexuals who are entirely happy to accept gay tourist dollars but the general milieu of the hotel will be "normal" if I may be so bold.


----------



## lastrana

si l'on cherchait absolument à traduire, pourquoi pas "établissement ami des gays" (sans rire...), je viens de consulter une série de sites officiels de grandes organisations et j'ai vu qu'on parlait d'écoles amies des enfants, etc.
Par ailleurs et sans vouloir faire dévier le fil de la discussion, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'expression "bienvenue aux homosexuels" serait plus discriminatoire que "gay-friendly". C'est le fait d'établir une distinction entre différentes catégories de population qui est discriminatoire, pas l'expression...


----------



## Chimel

Trois jours plus tard , il me vient cette idée de traduction, si on veut trouver un équivalent en français pour _gay frie_ndly: "sans préjugé homophobe".

Il me semble que c'est une manière d'exprimer ce qui a été dit plus haut: non pas un hôtel par et pour des homosexuels (ce qui pourrait dissuader une clientèle hétéro), mais un établissement qui se veut ouvert et tolérant pour tous.

Personnellement, si je voyais dans une pub "hôtel sans préjugé homophobe", je crois que je comprendrais bien l'idée. Alors qu'avec _gay-friendly hotel_, si je n'avais pas eu l'explication de Bobbythefrench et Sarah sur la différence avec _gay hotel_, j'aurais un petit doute: est-ce que ce n'est pas un hôtel pour gays, comme il existe des bars exclusivement fréquentés par une clientèle homo?


----------



## Grop

Je suis d'accord que "sans préjugé homophobe" est bien meilleur que les autres suggestions qu'on a dites, excepté que c'est un peu lourd.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Grop said:


> Je suis d'accord que "sans préjugé homophobe" est bien meilleur que les autres suggestions qu'on a dites, excepté que c'est un peu lourd.


Et excepté que ça exprime l'idée par l'absence de quelque chose de négatif, pas avec une expression positive...
(ceci est juste une remarque, je ne sais pas moi-même proposer de solution sans garder le terme anglais ! )


----------



## mgarizona

You mustn't beat yourselves up too much about these attempts, the phrase "gay-friendly" is much mocked in English as well.

If for some reason one wants not to calque gay-friendly _tel quel_ here's another paraphrase you might want to try:

_personnel acceuillant avec les client(e)s homosexuel(le)s_ 

Now I've seen _personnel acceuillant avec les enfants_ ... and if that doesn't sound kinky to anyone there's no reason the gay version should either, right?

(I'll remind everyone that the original text was 'gay-friendly management,' not 'gay-friendly hotel.' May help to concentrate on the friendliness of people, as opposed to that of edifices.)


----------



## Nicomon

Salut tout le monde,

Je vous mets ce que le GDT suggère... 



> - homophile adj.
> Définition :
> Qualifie une personne qui a une attitude positive et accueillante à l'endroit des personnes homosexuelles.
> - ouvert aux gais loc. adj
> Définition :
> Qualifie un établissement, un organisme ou un lieu accueillants à l'endroit des personnes homosexuelles.
> - Note(s) :
> *Le terme gay-friendly, de même que sa variante gay friendly, est un emprunt inutile à l'anglais*.


 
Que pensez-vous de : *Direction (ou personnel) homophile?*


----------



## mgarizona

Nicomon said:


> Que pensez-vous de : *Direction (ou personnel) homophile?*



Nice! 

I'll note for the record though that in English the word 'homophile'--- which seems to have been coined by the Dutch!--- generally describes an organization actively promoting gay rights, as opposed to one which is simply 'gay-friendly.'


----------



## Chimel

mgarizona said:


> You mustn't beat yourselves up too much about these attempts, the phrase "gay-friendly" is much mocked in English as well.
> 
> Interesting to know, thanks !
> 
> (I'll remind everyone that the original text was 'gay-friendly management,' not 'gay-friendly hotel.' May help to concentrate on the friendliness of people, as opposed to that of edifices.)


Sure, but _hotel_ can implicitely refer (by metonymy) to "the people in the hotel", like when you say: _C'est un hôtel sympa_, you don't only think of the building (or also: _D'après la Maison blanche_...)


----------



## Nicomon

mgarizona said:


> 'homophile'--- generally describes an organization actively promoting gay rights, as opposed to one which is simply 'gay-friendly.'


 Well in that case, I'd go with _ouvert aux gais_ or (and I actually find it "friendlier") a literal translation_ *ami des gais*_ as lastrana suggested 


			
				sarah82 said:
			
		

> Quant à "ouvert aux homosexuels", je le déconseillerais et je resterais définitivement sur gay-friendly en français !


 Le problème est que _gay-friendly_... n'est pas français, justement. 





			
				lastrana said:
			
		

> ... je ne vois pas pourquoi l'expression "bienvenue aux homosexuels" serait plus discriminatoire que "gay-friendly". C'est le fait d'établir une distinction entre différentes catégories de population qui est discriminatoire, pas l'expression...


 Bien d'accord


----------



## mgarizona

Nicomon said:


> Well in that case, I'd go with _ouvert aux gais_ or (and I actually find it "friendlier") a literal translation_ *ami des gais*_ as lastrana suggested



No, no, I wasn't meaning to contradict you. If _homophile _means gay-friendly in French, then by all means use it!!! I was only pointing out that there's a reason the same word is not used in these contexts in English; that the phrase "gay-friendly" has a rationale.

(A sad one, of course. Imagine any of these phrases replacing 'gay' with 'jew' and you'll see what I mean: _ouvert aux juifs_? _ami des juifs_? etc.)


----------



## Micia93

mgarizona said:


> If 'jew' and you'll see what I mean: _ouvert aux juifs_? _ami des juifs_? etc.)


 
you're right Mgarizona ! That's exactly the drawback !
it seems that, despite the 21st century, gay people are still considered as different, as if they would stand out the "normal" world 
otherwise, why would an expression such as "gay-friendly" exist ? 
Is it compulsory to translate it, by the way, as it appears to shock all of us, on this forum ?


----------



## Chimel

En fait, ça rappelle un peu la célèbre blague des juifs et des coiffeurs...

Je pense que c'est une phase inévitable dans une évolution des mentalités: il y a un stade intermédiaire où on est parfois amené, pour exprimer sa tolérance, à utiliser des termes qui, en fait, confortent indirectement et involontairement l'idée qu'il y a bien une différence. Au stade suivant de l'évolution, ce genre d'expression disparaît tout à fait.

Donc, provisoirement, oui, on risque encore de devoir entendre un certain temps _gay-friendly_ ou d'autres expressions pas plus heureuses...


----------



## sarah82

Tout à fait, et parmi toutes ces expressions, je persiste à dire que "gay-friendly" est à privilégier car elle n'est pas perçue négativement par la communauté gay, alors que _ouvert aux homos, sans préjugé homophobe, personnel accueillant les homos_ peuvent l'être.


----------



## Micia93

sans doute as-tu raison Chimel !
cela n'a rien à voir, mais c'est un peu comme le terme de "mère porteuse" qui est franchement moche et qui, soit, sera remplacé par un autre terme, soit disparaîtra complètement si ça se pratique de plus en plus !


----------



## Missrapunzel

sarah82 said:


> Tout à fait, et parmi toutes ces expressions, je persiste à dire que "gay-friendly" est à privilégier car elle n'est pas perçue négativement par la communauté gay, alors que _ouvert aux homos, sans préjugé homophobe, personnel accueillant les homos_ peuvent l'être.


Je n'aurais pas pu dire mieux. C'est exactement ce que je pense aussi. 
Plus on veut peaufiner la traduction, moins elle plaira à nos amis gay c'est-à-dire le public concerné!


----------



## lucas-sp

Hey, if I can just add my opinion -

I'd be really careful, and I agree completely with sarah82 and Missrapunzel. C'est trop vrai que la phrase "gay-friendly" est problématique et (forcément?) discriminatoire, mais c'est parce qu'elle appartient à une époque de la libération gay qui est peut-être un peu démodée mais qui importe toujours aux gays de cette génération. C'est-à-dire que la "ségrégation de soi" (l'établissement des quartiers gays, d'un commerce gay, etc.) était, et est toujours, une étape majeure pour le procéssus de la formation d'une identité/une communauté/etc. 

Pour les gays plus jeunes, à mon avis, ces étiquettes importent de moins en moins. Ils seraient peut-être plus disposés à se loger dans une auberge de jeunesse ou dans un hôtel tout court. Mais c'est une étiquette encore courante et que tout le monde dans l'univers gay ou homophile peut reconnaître immédiatement.

(D'ailleurs c'est plus important pour les gays/les lesbiennes/les autres qui se trouvent face à la discrimination dans leurs vies quotidiennes de se sentir confortable et en sécurité quand ils sont en vacances ou bien tout simplement dans une ville qui leur est inconnue. Donc, "gay-friendly," c'est peut-être une étiquette qui devrait être dépassée, mais c'est par contre toujours utile, au moins...)

Ça signifie aussi que l'hôtel se trouve dans un quartier plus ouvert aux homosexuels, que l'établissement propose à ses hôtes des bars ou clubs dans lequel le monde international de la homosexualité peut se retrouver, et surtout qu'il n'y aura aucun problème pour un couple gay ou lesbien qui voulait partager une chambre/un lit. Donc, c'est vraiment important que l'étiquette reconnue existe dans le brochure pour que cette clientèle puissent savoir qu'elle soit bienvenue. Pas "d'améliorations" ni "d'euphémismes"! Elle veut lire "gay-friendly" pour pouvoir se détendre...

C'est possible qu'en Europe "homophile" prend place sur "gay-friendly," mais je ne l'ai pas remarqué lors de mon dernier séjour. Je vous conseillerai de garder "gay-friendly" - "better safe than sorry," comme on dit.

(Moi, pour ma part, je préférerais lire "hétéro-friendly," pour renverser les termes de l'équation gay = anormal... C'est aussi un peu plus rigolo, ironisant un peu sur soi-même, et moins susceptible de choquer les hétéros qui se sentiraient offensés par le terme "gay-friendly.")


----------



## Nicomon

Alors on continuera de dire _gay friendly_. Et ensuite _pet friendly_. Ainsi s'en va le français. 

Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi une traduction littérale comme _amis des gais_ (ou juifs ou autres), ou l'expression _ouvert aux gais _(ou juifs, ou autres) sont perçus comme plus péjoratifs que leurs équivalents anglais. Notez que j'ai écrit gais, et non homos.

Ce qui est péjoratif, c'est de le préciser/l'afficher. Pas de l'écrire en français. Mais bon, ce n'est que mon opinion personnelle qui, j'en suis consciente, ne fait pas du tout l'unanimité.


----------



## lastrana

si je peux me permettre de rajouter un dernier grain de sel à cette interminable discussion, l'expression "gay-friendly" est doublement discriminatoire en français:
1) elle établit une distinction entre les hétérosexuels et les homosexuels
2) elle se réfère aux homosexuels de sexe masculin. Et les femmes alors? Le terme "gay" ne désigne pas forcément les homosexuelles. Et je pense que les homosexuels (hommes) ne se sentiraient pas concernés s'ils lisaient une mention du type "bienvenue aux lesbiennes".
Bref, c'est juste une précision. Je ne conteste pas ce qui a été dit précédemment, sur la nécessité d'établir une distinction et de conserver l'expression anglaise.
(De toute façon, l'emploi de mots étrangers et a fortiori de mots anglais donne un petit côté exotique et chic, qui fait que cela passe mieux.
Il y a bien un TGV "family", nettement plus chic que "TGV famille", non?)


----------



## lastrana

Nicomon said:


> Alors on continuera de dire _gay friendly_. Et ensuite _pet friendly_. Ainsi s'en va le français.
> 
> Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi une traduction littérale comme _amis des gais_ (ou juifs ou autres), ou l'expression _ouvert aux gais _(ou juifs, ou autres) sont perçus comme plus péjoratifs que leurs équivalents anglais. Notez que j'ai écrit gais, et non homos.
> 
> Ce qui est péjoratif, c'est de le préciser/l'afficher.   Pas de l'écrire en français.  Mais bon, ce n'est que mon opinion personnelle qui, j'en suis consciente, ne fait pas l'unanimité.



Je n'avais pas vu cette réponse... Et je suis bien d'accord!


----------



## lucas-sp

Oui, je suis complètement d'accord, surtout avec votre précision que l'utilisation de "gay" comme rubrique pour le champ de séxualité(s) non-hétero(s) soit très périlleux (et il est bien évident que les homosexuels du sexe masculin n'a pas du tout soutenu leurs soeurs lesbiennes, ni la communauté trans, etc... et peut-être qu'ils ont profité de cette exclusivité/exclusion). 

Mais je voulais tout simplement signaler au traducteur de "gay-friendly" que l'établissement qui s'affiche comme tel voudrait probablement utiliser le même terme pour s'addresser à une clientèle (francophone?) qui partagerait les mêmes préjugés que celui appélé par le "gay-friendly" en anglais... Voilà la raison pour laquelle je tentais de donner un peu de la psychologie de cette nomination. Je croix que la politique de cette étiquette est bien compromise - et la (non-)traduction "gay-friendly" garde le sens de cette politique, bien qu'on puisse vouloir s'en passer.

En bref, je suggérais que, les paramètres de l'établissement étant tels qu'on s'appelait comme "gay-friendly" en anglais, on doive utiliser un terme pareil, donnant le même sens, en français - voir "gay-friendly." Pardonnez-moi si je semblais d'en donner des excuses... et merci pour vos doutes, qui me semblent très justes.


----------



## Grop

Il me semble assez évident que _gay-friendly_ signifie en fait LGBT-friendly, c'est juste que ce serait vraiment lourd.

Aujourd'hui la discrimination existe, et ce n'est pas en le cachant qu'on fait disparaitre un problème. Quand les homosexuels ne s'y intéresseront plus, ces labels disparaitront naturellement.


----------



## Chimel

lastrana said:


> 2) elle se réfère aux homosexuels de sexe masculin. Et les femmes alors? Le terme "gay" ne désigne pas forcément les homosexuelles. Et je pense que les homosexuels (hommes) ne se sentiraient pas concernés s'ils lisaient une mention du type "bienvenue aux lesbiennes".


Sur ce point précis (désigner l'homosexualité pour les deux sexes), je signale la propagation - en Belgique francophone, du moins - du terme 'lesbigay': _les discriminations envers les lesbigays, la question de l'adoption par les lesbigays..._ sont des expressions que je rencontre de plus en plus.

Pour faire droit à la remarque de Lastrana et résumer en même temps ce débat, on pourrait donc suggérer le terme (hybride et pas très élégant, mais bon, on n'en est plus là...) de _lesbigay-friendly._

Ou, pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les anglicismes: _accueillant envers les lesbigays, sans préjugé envers les lesbigays..._


----------



## Florayn

Ok, j'ai bien suivi cette longue discution et je pense qu'il serait interessant de trouver une traduction francaise, sinon il n'y a plus qu'a tous parler anglais, et le Francais est une si belle langue (20 ans Etats Unis, l'anglais a aussi ses avantages...)

L'anglais est un langue plus "goal oriented" et donc plus precise  mais en francais on peut quand meme dire la meme chose sans avoir des mots aussi precis. Pourquoi ne pas dire: "Direction et personnel ouvert a tous", ou bien "directionet personnel non-discriminant" ou "la direction et le personnel sont heureux d'accuellir tout le monde sans discrimination" Se retrouveront dans cette categorie les homosexuels, les femmes celibataires, les juifs, etc.. Je me permets de dire ca puisque je rentre dans certaines de ces categories..

Je crois qu'il faut entrer dans qulque chose de moins precis, peut etre d'ailleurs en tapant dans l'humour, genre"bienveue a nos amis gais!" 
Le diable de la traduction c'est qu'il faut quelquefois s'eloigner du mot pour se rapprocher du sens. 
My grain of salt!


----------



## Nicomon

Comme Grop, il me semble à moi aussi évident que _gay-friendly _signifie LGBT friendly 





> Gay-friendly refers to places, policies, people or institutions that actively seek to create an environment friendly towards LGBT people. *Source*


 
Et je ne vous apprendrai rien en disant que les anglicismes - surtout du type calques - ne sont pas rares au Québec. Mais ici, mon point est simplement que le terme n'est pas moins discriminatoire en anglais qu'il ne l'est en français. 

"Gay friendly" ou n'importe quoi "friendly" m'énerve. Trouvez-vous "jewish friendly" ou "black friendly" plus sympathique/moins discriminatoire en anglais qu'en français? Moi, pas. 

Que pensez-vous de ceci, que j'ai trouvé en googlant? 



> Parking dans le jardin de la propriété, animaux bienvenus, gay friendly.


 Dans une même phrase, et dans cet ordre! 

Alors je résume : *Dans cet hôtel, tout le monde est bienvenu.* 

Edit : je n'avais pas lu le post de Florayn. Bienvenue sur le forum!  Je pense comme toi, et j'aime bien _Direction et personnel ouverts à tous_.


----------

